# My PTE Scores --Please clarify if i'm eligible for subclass 189



## rajesh23 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,
I have attempted for PTE yesterday and got the results today mrng..Here are my scores
Listening -80
Speaking -66
Reading -73
Writing- 82

I have verified the Australia Immigration site and 65 is the minimum mark for subclass 189 and this is equivalent to 7 in IELTS.

Can someoone please let me know if i'm eligible to apply for subclass 189.

Thanks
Swetha


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

rajesh23 said:


> Hi All,
> I have attempted for PTE yesterday and got the results today mrng..Here are my scores
> Listening -80
> Speaking -66
> ...


Without providing other details like age, work experience and education how can one tell if you are eligible for 189 or not.

With respect to PTE scores, you get 10 points for English language.

The important factor to decide if it's 189 or 190 is your job code. Is it on SOL or CSOL?

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## ChrisLee81 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Sub class 189*

Hi , 

I am applying for Australia visa 189 , I've written by PTE with an overall score of 65

Listening : 66, Reading : 61, Speaking : 70, Writing : 68

Please let me know, if I would be eligible.

Thanks


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

@ChrisLee81 you need a minimum of 65 points in each of the four sections. you've got 61 in reading, this makes you ineligible to apply. I suggest you write the exam again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Hi,
> 
> My point details are as mentioned below:
> 
> ...


Stop quoting your overall PTE scores in your posts
You may confuse somebody.
It’s the lowest of all scores which is important to calculate the eligibility of points

Cheers


----------

